# Kleine Frage zu Kunden anlegen



## mshtf (18. Dez. 2012)

Guten Morgen,

wenn ich bei ISPConfig 3 Kunden anlege. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dass ich den angelegten Kunden das Anlegen einer neuen Domain verbieten kann? 
Zwecks dass eingeschränkte Benutzer existieren, welche zum einen E-Mail Accounts und FTP-Daten anlegen können und sonst keine Möglichkeit weiter haben?

MfG mshtf


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2012)

> wenn ich bei ISPConfig 3 Kunden anlege. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dass ich den angelegten Kunden das Anlegen einer neuen Domain verbieten kann?


Ja, das kannst Du über das Domain Modul Limitieren: System > Interface config > Domains und System > CP Benutzer > Domain Module für admin aktivieren.


----------



## mshtf (18. Dez. 2012)

Ok. Danke für die genauen Schritte.


----------

